# Epiphany crashes when run as root : FreeBSD 8.1



## bpappan (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi,

My PC got powered off without a proper shutdown. After that Epiphany does not runs when logged in as root. It run with -p option when run from the terminal. 

The output when I run # epiphany from the terminal is below:-


```
/root/.gnome2/epiphany/ephy-history.xml:1: parser error : Extra content at the end of the document
```

It runs when logged in as a user. Please clarify.

Do I need to reinstall Epiphany?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vermaden (Dec 17, 2010)

> Epiphany crashes when run as root


... and that is very good habit, You definitely should not work on daily basis on the administrative root account, use regular user for that.


----------



## bpappan (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi Vermaden

Point taken and will be remembered. But it was not crashing previously. I needed that if had to manually download packages and and install from the web. I could not 'su' into root being a regular user.

Please clarify,

Thanks a lot


----------



## vermaden (Dec 18, 2010)

bpappan said:
			
		

> But it was not crashing previously. I needed that if had to manually download packages and and install from the web.



Download as user, then install as root.



			
				bpappan said:
			
		

> I could not 'su' into root being a regular user.



An user needs to be in wheel group to be able to 'su' into root account.

You may aslo remove the 'problematic' file and try to start it again:
[cmd=]# rm -rf ~/.gnome2/epiphany/ephy-history.xml[/cmd]


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 18, 2010)

Generally never login as root! Always as user. Use *su* to be root or *sudo* to run something as root. Su comes with system. Sudo must download it from ports.


> An user needs to be in wheel group to be able to 'su' into root account


Your /etc/group should be like this:

```
wheel:*:0:root,[B]user[/B]
```
Mine is like this:

```
wheel:*:0:root,emberdaemon
```
Open a terminal:

```
su root
cd /usr/ports/security/sudo
make install clean
cd /usr/local/etc
ee sudoers (add user and save)
```
Now use sudo to do your jobs.
Login as root can destroy your system and is a bad idea.


----------



## bpappan (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi sk8harddiefast,

Thanks a lot for the detailed reply. Now I see things a bit more clearly.

Thanks again


----------



## bpappan (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi Vermaden,

I did try removing the problematic file. Still no progress. A windows appears asking to recover the previous windows. Then no matter whichever choice is taken the program exits.


Thanks again


----------



## vermaden (Dec 19, 2010)

@bpappan

Have You removed the ~/.gnome2 directory befory trying again?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 19, 2010)

bpappan said:
			
		

> I needed that if had to manually download packages and and install from the web. I could not 'su' into root being a regular user.



fetch(1) is a useful command-line tool for downloading things.  It can also resume a partial download with -r.  And of course you can download packages as a normal user, then install them as root.

#include sudo-is-usually-an-unnecessary-Linuxism-rant.txt


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 20, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> #include sudo-is-usually-an-unnecessary-Linuxism-rant.txt



Agree, especially on one-user systems and on multi-user systems where only one person needs/has root privileges.


----------



## bpappan (Dec 21, 2010)

@Vermaden,

I tried removing the the ~/.gnome2 directory. No progress. Well.. I have installed firefox 3.6 now. Please let me know if there is any other way to get Epiphany running

Thanks a lot,


----------



## bpappan (Dec 21, 2010)

@Wblock,

Thanks for the hint. I will use fetch() from now on.

Thanks again


----------

